# ASF downtime Saturday evening



## Joe Blow (15 July 2006)

Just letting everyone know that ASF will experience some downtime tonight which may last until Sunday morning as my host transfers accounts from one datacentre to another.

I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause but unfortunately this process is unavoidable.


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2006)

The forums will be shutting down within the next 30 minutes. 

We should be back up by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Magdoran (18 July 2006)

Hello Joe,



I do hope the transition is not too problematic for you, these things can get messy, can’t they?

Just a quick question.  Since the overhaul, I haven’t received any email notifications regarding subscribed threads.  I’m not sure whether the problem is at my end or at ASF.  How do I reinitiate the notifications?  The site seems to show that this should be happening... any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks


Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow (18 July 2006)

Magdoran said:
			
		

> Just a quick question.  Since the overhaul, I haven’t received any email notifications regarding subscribed threads.  I’m not sure whether the problem is at my end or at ASF.  How do I reinitiate the notifications?  The site seems to show that this should be happening... any suggestions would be appreciated.




Hi Mag,

Yes, unfortunately there have been some problems with the transition. It hasn't been as smooth as I'd hoped. I will look into this and hopefully get things fixed for you ASAP. Apologies for the inconvenience.

Is anyone else having issues with email notifications for subscribed threads? If you are, please let me know in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Magdoran (18 July 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi Mag,
> 
> Yes, unfortunately there have been some problems with the transition. It hasn't been as smooth as I'd hoped. I will look into this and hopefully get things fixed for you ASAP. Apologies for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the heads up Joe,

Good luck with the transition, having been invovled with IT projects, I know that this can be challenging sometimes... but hopefully a little pain for a lot of gain!


Regards


Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow (18 July 2006)

Magdoran said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up Joe,
> 
> Good luck with the transition, having been invovled with IT projects, I know that this can be challenging sometimes... but hopefully a little pain for a lot of gain!
> 
> ...




Unfortunately there is a more complicated move coming next month. This move was from datacentre to datacentre, the next move will be from server to server and will hopefully involve an upgrade of this software to the latest version (this is the hard part)... as long as I can get all the current custom modifications such as the stock quote and the journal features to work with the new software. Either way, the forums will hopefully be faster which is the most important goal.

I predict a lot of this.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 July 2006)

Just wanted to check whether or not thread subscription notification emails are now coming through.

Can someone please let me know if they are getting them or not?

Thanks!


----------



## GreatPig (22 July 2006)

Hi Joe,

One thing I've noticed just recently is that ASF now seems to be rather slow at times. In particular, clicking on a thread sometimes takes 15-20 seconds before the messages appear (and I'm using Optus cable, which is fine on other sites). Occasionally I even give up waiting and refresh the thread page (which still seems quite fast) then select the thread again. Sometimes it comes up quicker that next time.

Anyone else experiencing this sort of problem?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Joe Blow (22 July 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> One thing I've noticed just recently is that ASF now seems to be rather slow at times. In particular, clicking on a thread sometimes takes 15-20 seconds before the messages appear (and I'm using Optus cable, which is fine on other sites). Occasionally I even give up waiting and refresh the thread page (which still seems quite fast) then select the thread again. Sometimes it comes up quicker that next time.
> 
> ...




Hi GP,

Yes, I have noticed ASF can be a little slow at times. This is mostly as a result of the strong growth we have been experiencing. Next month this will hopefully be rectified when we get moved to a faster server with more ram.

In the meantime, please bear with me... I promise ASF will get faster soon.


----------



## Magdoran (10 August 2006)

Hello Joe,


Just thought I'd let you know I'm receiving email alerts again!


Thanks


Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow (10 August 2006)

Thats great news Mag. I was hoping it was fixed.

If you or anyone else has any further issues with email notifications please either dig up this thread and post in it or contact me directly by PM.


----------



## Joe Blow (9 September 2006)

Some more downtime tonight which could last until tomorrow morning. I expect that the forums will go down around midnight.

Am trying yet again to make ASF faster, hopefully tonights upgrade will do the trick. 

Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## dutchie (9 September 2006)

We should all be in bed asleep anyway (after watching the footy)!

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## son of baglimit (9 September 2006)

joe

how inconsiderate of you - i am a boring ol t**d who has no life and sits at home on sat nights looking at ASF - oh what will i do ??

couldnt you wait till sunday morning when i am at church listening to a load of ol crap !!


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 September 2006)

dutchie said:
			
		

> We should all be in bed asleep anyway (after watching the footy)!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dutchie



Asleap by midnight on Saturday night?   

I thought it was only "$hhh...Rich people sleeping" at that time? 

Younger people in Hobart will get the joke... On the subject of which, at the risk of a bit of blatant promotion and Joe reminding me of the forum rules, 9 months of silence down here in Hobart has finally ended and http://www.curlysbar.com.au is now open. Presently only has half the capacity that Surreal had (though that will be fixed soon with a second level) and Rob (ex-Surreal) is running it. Some of the same DJ's too... So no excuse for young people in Hobart to be sleeping (or on ASF) at midnight on Saturday nights from now on...  :  

Oh, and good luck tinkering with the forum Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 September 2006)

Is anyone finding that the forums are loading faster today?

My hosting costs just went up 100% so I sure as hell hope so!


----------



## swingstar (10 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Is anyone finding that the forums are loading faster today?
> 
> My hosting costs just went up 100% so I sure as hell hope so!




Yep, definitely noticable. Much better. Thanks. 

Is it on its own dedicated server?


----------



## Joe Blow (10 September 2006)

swingstar said:
			
		

> Is it on its own dedicated server?




Yes, I had it running on a top end VPS before but it just wasnt cutting it anymore so I took the plunge, forked out the $$$ and got us our own server.   

This place just keeps on getting busier and busier!


----------



## Porper (10 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Is anyone finding that the forums are loading faster today?
> 
> My hosting costs just went up 100% so I sure as hell hope so!




Definitely faster, at least twice the speed for me, the real test will be tomorrow when it is busier.But good that you've upgraded.


----------



## Julia (10 September 2006)

Many thanks, Joe.  So much faster.  Really appreciated.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## finnsk (11 September 2006)

Hi Joe

Last night I was in and and looking around then it came up with ASF is down for maintenance, also the same this morning first know I was able to log in 1.40PM
and yes it is much faster

finnsk


----------



## sails (11 September 2006)

Hi Joe,

I am still having problems logging back in - probably BigPond at fault again as this happens every time ASF goes offline.  I have managed to get back in now through a dial-up ISP on my laptop, but then the strange thing is that I can still move around ASF for about half an hour after disconnecting the dial-up connection and cable re-connected    

At one stage today I was able to log in on directly through bigpond cable for a short time which made me think the problem was solved, but next time I tried to enter the site it came up with the message that ASF was offline due to maintenance.  Do you know if there is anything I can do to fix it or is just a matter of patience


----------



## Joe Blow (11 September 2006)

sails said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> I am still having problems logging back in - probably BigPond at fault again as this happens every time ASF goes offline.  I have managed to get back in now through a dial-up ISP on my laptop, but then the strange thing is that I can still move around ASF for about half an hour after disconnecting the dial-up connection and cable re-connected
> 
> At one stage today I was able to log in on directly through bigpond cable for a short time which made me think the problem was solved, but next time I tried to enter the site it came up with the message that ASF was offline due to maintenance.  Do you know if there is anything I can do to fix it or is just a matter of patience




Hi Margaret,

Yes, I'm afraid it's just a matter of patience.   

When I upgraded the hosting on Saturday night I also changed hosts. Consequently I had to change the name servers. It can often take up to three or four days for all ISP's to update their DNS (Domain Name Server) information, which is often cached (for speed purposes). Hence during this propagation period some ISP's will direct 'www.aussiestockforums.com' to the old IP address (the shut down forum at the old host), while others (usually, but not always, the bigger ones) will direct it to the new IP address.

The good news is it should all be sorted out in the next 24 hours or so. I apologise for the inconvenience but unfortunately there is no way around this DNS propagation process.


----------



## sails (11 September 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Joe.  However, since I posting the message, I've had no problem logging on through Bigpond cable - so perhaps it has resolved itself


----------



## Magdoran (21 September 2006)

Hello Joe,


I seem to have lost the ability to edit some posts recently, but not others.  Not sure why this is, but thought I’d let you know…


Regards



Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow (21 September 2006)

Magdoran said:
			
		

> I seem to have lost the ability to edit some posts recently, but not others.  Not sure why this is, but thought I’d let you know…




Hi Mag, there is a 20 minute window of opportunity to edit posts, after which the 'Edit' button disappears and I have to make any further changes for you. If you are finding that you are unable to edit posts within 20 minutes after making them then we do indeed have a problem.

Try again at some point over the next 24hrs and let me know if you are still having problems. Also, if you would like to make any alternations to posts you have already made, please PM me the changes and I will make them for you.


----------



## Magdoran (21 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Hi Mag, there is a 20 minute window of opportunity to edit posts, after which the 'Edit' button disappears and I have to make any further changes for you. If you are finding that you are unable to edit posts within 20 minutes after making them then we do indeed have a problem.
> 
> Try again at some point over the next 24hrs and let me know if you are still having problems. Also, if you would like to make any alternations to posts you have already made, please PM me the changes and I will make them for you.



Thanks Joe,

I see.  Is this a recent change? You used to be able to make changes after 20 mins although it showed a time stamp at the bottom.  I take it you can't do this anymore?


Regards

Magdoran


----------



## Joe Blow (21 September 2006)

Magdoran said:
			
		

> I see.  Is this a recent change? You used to be able to make changes after 20 mins although it showed a time stamp at the bottom.  I take it you can't do this anymore?




Some time ago it used to be 10 minutes but it has never been longer than 20 minutes. You have five minutes to edit a post before the time stamp appears and then after 20 minutes the 'Edit' button disappears and any further alterations have to be made by me or a moderator.


----------



## Magdoran (21 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Some time ago it used to be 10 minutes but it has never been longer than 20 minutes. You have five minutes to edit a post before the time stamp appears and then after 20 minutes the 'Edit' button disappears and any further alterations have to be made by me or a moderator.



That’s bizarre Joe,


I could swear I could change my posts even days afterwards…  Damn, I was on a good thing then!  Maybe something in the privileges allowed it before the change over…

What a fun area web hosting is!


Mag


----------



## Joe Blow (24 March 2007)

ASF will be offline for a while tonight after 10pm as I upgrade to the newest version of this forum software.

Although this sounds simple it is actually quite an involved process due to the number of customisations on ASF. The site may not be completely back to normal until some time tomorrow morning. The first part of the site to come back up will be the forums index so please bookmark https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/ if you are planning to visit later tonight or in the wee hours of tomorrow morning.


----------



## greggy (24 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> ASF will be offline for a while tonight after 10pm as I upgrade to the newest version of this forum software.
> 
> Although this sounds simple it is actually quite an involved process due to the number of customisations on ASF. The site may not be completely back to normal until some time tomorrow morning. The first part of the site to come back up will be the forums index so please bookmark https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/ if you are planning to visit later tonight or in the wee hours of tomorrow morning.



Thanks very much Joe.  What are we going to do tonight! Watch that boring NSW State Election.  
Anyway keep up the good work. This is the best forum around town.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Thanks very much Joe.  What are we going to do tonight! Watch that boring NSW State Election.
> Anyway keep up the good work. This is the best forum around town.




Thanks for your words of support Greggy.

I will try and put together a list of new features the latest version of the forum software offers ASF members. There are quite a few from what I understand.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 March 2007)

The site will be going down in about 30 minutes everyone!

Prepare yourselves!


----------



## Kimosabi (25 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> The site will be going down in about 30 minutes everyone!
> 
> Prepare yourselves!




Aaaarrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2007)

Okay we're back up now. Upgrade seems to have gone fairly seamlessly.

A couple of things such as the Live Chat need to be fixed but that will have to wait until tomorrow.

If anyone notices anything that isn't working or something that is acting funny, please let me know in this thread.


----------



## Prospector (25 March 2007)

Sorry Joe, because of my 'issues' I didnt see this thread until I had replied in another one.

When I click on the bookmark I have for ASF (aussiestockforums.com)  I see the home page and then it disappears immediately with the 'offline' message.  If I click STOP as soon as I select the bookmark it is OK, but to get the timing right usually takes 4 or 5 attempts.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2007)

Prospector said:


> Sorry Joe, because of my 'issues' I didnt see this thread until I had replied in another one.
> 
> When I click on the bookmark I have for ASF (aussiestockforums.com)  I see the home page and then it disappears immediately with the 'offline' message.  If I click STOP as soon as I select the bookmark it is OK, but to get the timing right usually takes 4 or 5 attempts.




Prospector, I'm not sure what could be causing this and would be interested to hear if anyone is experiencing anything similar.

What I suggest you do is re-boomark ASF and see if that helps.


----------



## Prospector (25 March 2007)

Yep, re bookmarking did the trick, but people might think the site is offline if they have the same original bookmark as I did, and not think of clicking the stop button. so they may not be able to respond.

My original bookmark was this:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/profile.php   (this was what it jumped to even though it was entered in as aussiestockforums.com


The new bookmark has come up as this:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/?


Even now, when I actually type in     aussiestockforums.com and not use the bookmark, I still get the same thing going wrong.

Is the site really quiet today?  That might be a clue


----------



## gordon2007 (25 March 2007)

I've deleted my old bookmark and saved a new one. However every time I go to this page it shows for about a second then disappears with message it's not available. Then have to click and or retype it from address line  a few times before it will stay loaded.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 March 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> I've deleted my old bookmark and saved a new one. However every time I go to this page it shows for about a second then disappears with message it's not available. Then have to click and or retype it from address line  a few times before it will stay loaded.
> 
> Any ideas?




Go to Tools---Options----Delete cookies---Delete files----Clear History.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2007)

I am redirecting any 404 (page not found) errors to the main page. Hope this helps.


----------



## gordon2007 (25 March 2007)

I was just going to post again saying I've deleted ie (ie7) history and files and cookies but still same problem.


----------



## gordon2007 (25 March 2007)

Seems good now Joe.


----------



## Prospector (25 March 2007)

Yes, good here, except it loads then reloads again which I think is a function of the redirection you have just done Joe!  But at least it is working.


----------



## constable (25 March 2007)

Prospector said:


> Sorry Joe, because of my 'issues' I didnt see this thread until I had replied in another one.
> 
> When I click on the bookmark I have for ASF (aussiestockforums.com)  I see the home page and then it disappears immediately with the 'offline' message.  If I click STOP as soon as I select the bookmark it is OK, but to get the timing right usually takes 4 or 5 attempts.




Same here its taking 4 or 5 attempts to stay on the site?? Once im on its ok.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 March 2007)

If you are still having difficulties, once you have successfuly loaded the main page, hold down shift and hit refresh.


----------



## constable (25 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> If you are still having difficulties, once you have successfuly loaded the main page, hold down shift and hit refresh.




thanks


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> If you are still having difficulties, once you have successfuly loaded the main page, hold down shift and hit refresh.



Joe, my keyboard doesnt have a refresh button.  
Is it OK if I press just the shift key??
and maybe drink a beer at the same time ?

ahhhh! you mean the "refresh" button with the two arrows chasing each other's tails next to the red X up the top ?   (bludy computers)


----------



## Joe Blow (29 March 2007)

Anyone still having any problems accessing ASF or has it cleared itself up now?

If there are any remaining issues please let me know.


----------

